# wed.night trip



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

I put in at first dark.put boat back on trailer at midnight with my limit.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*flounder*

where do I go to catch some of these flatties on hook and line I just got my small boat in the water and I love flounder/fluke


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

we dont catch flounder on hook and line, we gig


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

very nice , how was the water clearity ?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------

